# layout blind snow covers



## Snowspin (Feb 16, 2013)

I have two Final Approach Eliminator layout blinds (these are early models), and I purchased snow covers for both of them. Unfortunately, they really reflect UV (as evident under a black light), and they spook birds like crazy! I've tried to deal with this using UV killing sport washes, Kilz paint, etc., but nothing seems to eliminate the problem. Does anyone know of a way to effectively deal with this? Alternatively, are there any covers I can purchase that don't reflect UV but that will fit my blinds? I should add that I'm not really interested in fabricating a cover myself. Thanks!


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Go to rogers sporting goods. They have snow covers for nearly every blind made


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i have 3 different brands of covers and no issues


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 17, 2012)

Avery aerosol snow spray paint works well $7.99 a can at Roger's Sporting goods. Pressure wash or soap with carwash brush all my blinds at the end of spring snow goose season and they look like new again for fall. Paint comes off well. An extra can along in my truck touches up blinds as needed. :sniper:


----------



## snwhtr (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you hunting with the snow covers with snow on the ground or a dry corn field? I have never heard of anyone using snow covers in a dry corn field for snow geese. I am assuming you are using them with snow on the ground.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

snwhtr said:


> Are you hunting with the snow covers with snow on the ground or a dry corn field? I have never heard of anyone using snow covers in a dry corn field for snow geese. I am assuming you are using them with snow on the ground.


Then you are not talking to the right people...


----------



## Snowspin (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I only use the snow covers when there is snow on the ground.


----------

